

Side effect of karma change? - hsmyers

I notice that even though the upwards pointing pyramid still appears, clicking on it has no effect. Is this a bug?
======
da5e
Clicking on it still has the effect of awarding an upvote. You just can't see
the totals any more.

------
Mz
Has nothing to do with your karma. It's an experiment that PG is conducting.

Unless I misunderstood your question.

~~~
hsmyers
I was referring to PG's re-work of karma display. This seemed like a likely
side effect...

~~~
Mz
My first answer was basically "it still impacts it, you just can't see it".
Your votes still count. They just aren't visible. I can see the karma of my
own posts when I am logged in. I can't see them when I am logged out. I can't
see anyone else's karma.

Is that a better answer?

